# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  ЭПИЛЕПСИЯ ИЗЛЕЧИМА СРЕДСТВАМИ АЮРВЕДЫ

## gauradas

Причиной возникновения приступов эпилепсии в большинстве случаев является расстройство ВАТА доши. Именно в этом случае можно вылечить эпилепсию полностью, даже у ребенка. Приступы могут также вызваны дошами КАПХА и ПИТТА – опухоли и воспаления головного мозга. Но здесь приступы несут вторичный характер. Сначала нужно вылечить от опухоли или воспаления. А это достаточно сложно сделать амбулаторно.
Если после диагностики в заключении написано асимметрия в работе головного мозга - это и есть ВАТА эпилепсия. Вылечивается она СИДДХА ГРИТОЙ (препаратом на основе ги). В ги экстрагируют растения которые устанавливают равновесие между левым и правым полушариями мозга. Питательные тоники для восстановления после приступов поврежденных тканей мозга. В зависимости от конституции седативные средства с охлаждающим или согревающим действием.
Важно, чтобы болезнь была не слишком запущена. И желательно чтобы пациент не принимал длительное время химические препараты.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> duścikitsyo hyapasmāraścirakārī
> 
> Несомненно эпилепсия лечится очень тяжело и имеет длительное хроническое течение.


...

----------


## Hanna

Так и шизофрения тоже так лечится?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Причиной возникновения приступов эпилепсии в большинстве случаев является расстройство ВАТА доши. Именно в этом случае можно вылечить эпилепсию полностью, даже у ребенка. Приступы могут также вызваны дошами КАПХА и ПИТТА – опухоли и воспаления головного мозга. Но здесь приступы несут вторичный характер. Сначала нужно вылечить от опухоли или воспаления. А это достаточно сложно сделать амбулаторно.
> Если после диагностики в заключении написано асимметрия в работе головного мозга - это и есть ВАТА эпилепсия. Вылечивается она СИДДХА ГРИТОЙ (препаратом на основе ги). В ги экстрагируют растения которые устанавливают равновесие между левым и правым полушариями мозга. Питательные тоники для восстановления после приступов поврежденных тканей мозга. В зависимости от конституции седативные средства с охлаждающим или согревающим действием.
> Важно, чтобы болезнь была не слишком запущена. И желательно чтобы пациент не принимал длительное время химические препараты.


Можно ли уточнить источник? И почему нельзя принимать "химические препараты"? Как быть, если у пациента несколько приступов в неделю? Не принимать? Прошу прощения, но мне кажется что данный пост слишком самоуверенное заявление. По долгу службы приходится сталкиваться с данной патологией... Уверен, что всё не так просто как заявлено.

----------


## gauradas

Я имел ввиду, что те пациенты, которые не употребляли хим.препаратов или употребляли их не длительное время, легче поддаются лечению. Так как нет еще зависимости и побочных действий этих препаратов

----------


## Судама Випра дас

А разве к антиконвульсантам развивается привыкание и зависимость? Честно говоря, больше интересует источник информации, с которой начата ветка.

----------


## gauradas

Источник информации – Аюрведические трактаты. И убежденность в авторитетности этих методов, подтверждается 20 летним опытом личной практики. Еще никто не вылечивал эпилепсию антиконвульсантами, а заболевание между тем прогрессирует и приводит к психической деградации и потребность в антиконвульсантах все растет и растет.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Прошу точную ссылку на шастру (название, книга, глава, шлоки).

----------


## gauradas

Я дал своим коллегам, врачам аюрведы, которые ищут решение этой проблемы, самое главное - лекарственную формулу (которую собирал по крупицам много лет со всех доступных источников аюрведы), используя которую, много раз вылечивал эту болезнь. Описал процесс болезни: доша ВАТА накапливаясь, нарушает работу головного мозга (асимметрия между левым и правым полушариями мозга), что приводит к приступам, а с каждым приступом все больше и больше повреждаются ткани головного мозга, что влечет за собой деградацию. Решение: успокоить дошу ВАТА седативными травами, установить равновесие между левым правым полушариями головного мозга и восстановить поврежденные ткани мозга. Даже указал на анупану (катализатор) масло ги, которое доносит действие этих трав до головного мозга. Это 90 процентов информации. Компоненты для лекарства (индивидуально с учетом конституции) подбирает аюрведический врач, который разбирается в свойствах растений.

----------


## gauradas

В свою очередь Судама Випра прабху, Укажите точную ссылку на шастру (название, книга, глава, шлоки), где сказано что эпилепсия вылечивается антиконвульсантами?
Я не теоретик, а практикующий врач.

----------


## Hanna

Гаурадас прабху, не переживайте...Всем давно известно, что залеченный медикаментами организм не отвечает сразу и быстро на аюрведу, его еще от химии очистить надо.
Просто на Западе люди не знают об аюрведе, не применяют ее, и лечатся в основном продуктами фармацевтических компаний...
а об аюрведе думают, так типо травки, БАДы...
В магазинах даже не найти! Я через Португалию заказываю...вот порошок трифалы купила у нас и очень рада! Просто чудо!!!
А людям еще долго и долго идти до этого чуда...
Эпилепсия - наказание божье...может оставим такие тяжелые заболевания, как эпилепсия, шизофрения и рак на волю Господа?

----------


## Hanna

Я не огульно говорю, а у меня в семье проблема! Свекрови 69 лет, и вот она уже почти как год каждый день пьет антидепрессанты, говорит, что ей хорошо на них, что может делать дела, как молодая, туда сюда по дому вертеться, и вот я вижу, как она просто звереет как выпьет таблетку. Если я рядом, так виновата во всем что происходит, виновата, виновата...
Потом на ночь пьет снотворное, не может уснуть, спит 6-7 часов, а то и пять....Летом перепутала таблетки, и на ночь тоже пила антидепрессант, на который и сама подсела, и врачи ее подсадили, не убирают...
Я ей говорю, что хватит жрать таблетки, но мой голос никто не слышит.
А для пожилого человека есть опасность на сердце, тем более она в обед и винца тяпнет, так это вообще ахтунг.
Никто меня не слышит из ее детей, и меня не поддерживает, чтобы бросила....

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> В свою очередь Судама Випра прабху, Укажите точную ссылку на шастру (название, книга, глава, шлоки), где сказано что эпилепсия вылечивается антиконвульсантами?
> Я не теоретик, а практикующий врач.


Простите, уважаемый Гаура прабху! Я не утверждал, что эпилепсия вылечивается антиконвульсантами. Просмотрите, пожалуйста, ещё раз наш диалог  :smilies: если Вы потеряли логическую нить беседы. Вы пишете, что опираетесь на аюрведические трактаты. Очень хочется узнать название этого трактата! Будьте добры, сообщите его нам.
P.S. Никто и не сомневается, что Вы не теоретик, а практикующий врач. Вас кто-то назвал теоретиком?

----------


## gauradas

Харе Кришна Судама Випра прабху, это кто потерял нить? Я уже объяснил выше что эти знания результат многих лет изучения различных авторитетных источников восточной медицины, изучения свойств трав, минералов и алхимических компонентов. Это не готовый списанный рецепт, он разработан мной в результате этих исследований, в том числе на опыте их практического применения. Я ничего не пытаюсь скрывать, просто на Ваш вопрос нельзя ответить однозначно.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Назовите, пожалуйста, из этих различных авторитетных источников хотя бы пару аюрведических. Мы просто все восхищены вашими достижениями. Хочется узнать авторитетную основу. Не стесняйтесь, скрывать ведь нечего  :smilies:  
В чём неоднозначность?

----------


## gauradas

Судама Випра прабху, мне не понятна цель которую Вы преследуете. При всем уважении к Вам я не обязан перед кем-либо отчитывается. Считаю этот диалог не продуктивным и бессмысленным. 
Харе Кришна! Всего Вам доброго!

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Я Вас чем-то обидел? Я искренне интересуюсь тем, о чём Вы заявили публично. Мне показалось, что это очень интересно обсудить. Вы не желаете поддерживать диалог. В чём причина? Для чего Вы тогда открыли эту тему? Простите, но ваши ответы странны. Прошу прощения, если я Вас чем-то оскорбил или расстроил. Почему Вы не можете сообщить ссылки? Это тайна? Вы пишете, что дали коллегам формулу, так где же она? Ведь было бы здорово обсудить эту тему! В чём проблема? Расскажите о Ваших исследованиях. Какие были результаты у пациентов до и после терапии? Опубликованы ли данные в медицинских журналах? Сейчас научная медицинская общественность открыта к диалогу с комплементарной медициной. Подобного рода результаты воспринимаются на ура. Начали Вы вроде бы за здравие...

----------


## gauradas

Судама Випра прабху, с чего вы взяли что я могу быть на вас обижен? Я еще раз подчеркиваю, что я не теоретик, а практик. И меня не интересует пиар и бесполезные разговоры. Меня интересует чтобы люди знали, что это заболевание - не приговор, что оно излечимо. У меня нет лишнего времени, вести длительные дискуссии. Наш диалог считаю завершенным.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> меня не интересует пиар





> Больше практических советов и рекомендаций по лечению и профилактике здоровья буду выкладывать на своем сайте - http://gaura.umi.ru


...

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Спасибо, Гаура прабху! Мне стало всё понятно. Вспомнились слова великого русского врача Михаила Булгакова. Он их как раз написал в Киеве  :smilies: 
"Я позволю себе смелость посоветовать вам, Маргарита Николаевна, ничего и никогда не бояться. Это неразумно". 
М.А. Булгаков

----------


## gauradas

Для Говардхандхари прабху - ПРАКТИЧЕСКИЕ СОВЕТЫ И РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ НЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ПИАРОМ. ЭТО ПРАКТИЧЕСКАЯ ПОМОЧЬ ПРЕДАННЫМ.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Да, да...  :vanca calpa:

----------


## gauradas

Для меня более авторитетны цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. А Ваше желание Судама Випра прабху разоблачать, направте на непреданных, как рекомендует Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## gauradas

Прабху, просто поверь, служение преданным бывает бескорыстным. Я имею на это благословение Гуру и Садху. Спасибо за понимание…

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Если Вы это мне, то, во-первых, мы с Вами на "ты" не переходили. Во-вторых, для меня всё очевидно. За сим спешу откланяться. Дай Вам Бог!

----------


## gauradas

Прошу прощение за непреднамеренную фамильярность. Но даже к Верховному Господу Кришне, обращаются на ты...

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Для меня более авторитетны цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. А Ваше желание Судама Випра прабху разоблачать, направте на непреданных, как рекомендует Шрила Прабхупада.


Если Вы увидели желание разоблачать, то это Ваш выбор. Каждый судит по себе. Такого желания не было.
P.S. Шрила Прабхупада нигде не писал о лечении эпилепсии. При чём тут его книги?

----------


## gauradas

Шрила Прабхупада дал нам свои книги, чтобы спасти нас, что мы их читали и цитировали фразы из них. Но если Вам ближе Михаил Булгаков с его «Мастером и Маргаритой», то извольте – вспомните, что произошло с персонажем на сцене который хотел разоблачения магии.
И еще, если бы Вы прабху внимательно читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады, то должны знать, что преданному, который соблюдает 4 регулирующих принципа, ежедневно повторяет 16 кругов джапы, возносит молитвы Господу Нрисима Деву, а также занят преданным служением Кришне – неведом страх!!!

----------


## baladasa

gauradas, можно ли доступными у нас травами восстановить поврежденные ткани мозга?

----------


## gauradas

можно

----------


## baladasa

а можете поделиться, какие травы используюте для восстановления тканей мозга?

----------


## gauradas

Например солодка(питает мозг), но при серьезных повреждениях даже особые восточные травы, нужно усиливать басмами.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Шрила Прабхупада дал нам свои книги, чтобы спасти нас, что мы их читали и цитировали фразы из них. Но если Вам ближе Михаил Булгаков с его «Мастером и Маргаритой», то извольте – вспомните, что произошло с персонажем на сцене который хотел разоблачения магии.
> И еще, если бы Вы прабху внимательно читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады, то должны знать, что преданному, который соблюдает 4 регулирующих принципа, ежедневно повторяет 16 кругов джапы, возносит молитвы Господу Нрисима Деву, а также занят преданным служением Кришне – неведом страх!!!


Уважаемый Гаура прабху! Почему Вы такой агрессивный? Вас что-то беспокоит? Конечно же, преданным ближе книги Шрилы Прабхупады и никто в этом не сомневается. Не вижу никаких проблем в том, чтобы цитировать классиков. Если это тоже Вас беспокоит, то больше не буду. Но, если Вы такой бесстрашный, то почему Вы испытываете страх перед ответом на вопросы в нормальном диалоге коллег? Почему Вы отвечаете грубо? (на что прошу обратить внимание модератора) Любые рекомендации Аюрведы опираются на три известных любому вайшнаву принципа - Гуру, Шастра и Садху. Почему Вы не можете в спокойном тоне ответить на вопрос о шастре? Почему Вы избегаете человеческого общения? Или это отсутствие элементарного воспитания, или отсутствие просто знаний? За мой вполне нормальный вопрос об источнике Вы уже меня в чём только ни обвинили. Уже можно составить список из моих прегрешений. И разоблачаю я Вас, и невнимательно читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады и т.д. Будьте добры перейдите на нормальное вайшнавское общение.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Я не теоретик, а практикующий врач.





> Я еще раз подчеркиваю, что я не теоретик, а практик.





> yastu kevalaśāstrajñaḥ karmasvapariniṣṭhitaḥ | 
> sa muhyatyāturaṁ prāpya prāpya bhīrurivāhavam ||48|| 
> yastu karmasu niṣṇāto dhārṣṭyācchāstrabahiṣkr̥taḥ | 
> sa satsu pūjāṁ nāpnoti vadhaṁ carcchati rājataḥ ||49|| 
> ubhāvetāvanipuṇāvasamarthau svakarmaṇi | 
> ardhavedadharāvetāvekapakṣāviva dvijau ||50||  
> oṣadhyo'mr̥takalpāstu śastrāśaniviṣopamāḥ | 
> bhavantyajñairupahr̥tāstasmādetān vivarjayet ||51|| 
> ...
> ...


Что скажете, Гаура прабху?

Кстати, этиопатогенез эпилепсии, описанный в аюрведа-шастрах, отличается от Вашего.

----------


## gauradas

Я Вам уже писал, что у меня нет времени на бесполезную болтовню. А Вы продолжаете навязывать свое общение.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Прошу прощение за непреднамеренную фамильярность.


Да, конечно, однако, позволю себе цитату.




> Я полагаю, что фамильярность допустима исключительно между людьми, которые вместе пасли свиней, а это, как Вам известно, не наш случай.


 :biggrin1:

----------


## Hanna

Просьба именитым и великим не обижать простого врача Гаурадаса...
Эта цитата про свиней непозволительна...

----------


## gauradas

Прабху это вы о себе? Самокритично. Действительно просто цитированием ЧЖУД-ШИ еще никто не вылечивал. А мое лечение помогло многим больным в том числе и преданным. Судя по форуму, такое впечатление, что я у Вас хлеб забираю. Если вы считаете себя следующим в Аюрведе, почему бы вам не потратить свою энергию на помощь преданным практическими рекомендациями вместо пустой болтовни.

----------


## gauradas

Не знаю кого вы пасете, но Кришна пасет коров, к Нему обращаются на ТЫ и это очень возвышенно. А те, кто мечтает о почестях в свой адрес, их удел пасти свиней .

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Я Вам уже писал, что у меня нет времени на бесполезную болтовню. А Вы продолжаете навязывать свое общение.


Продолжайте давать рекомендации, которые разрушат здоровье преданных. Ведь модератор не удаляет.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Просьба именитым и великим не обижать простого врача Гаурадаса...
> Эта цитата про свиней непозволительна...


Процитируйте, пожалуйста, где его обидели. Вы считаете нормальным, что на форуме для преданных размещаются ошибочные МЕДИЦИНСКИЕ рекомендации, идущие в полное противоречие с наставлениями шастр? И это преподносится как забота о преданных...

----------


## Hanna

Человек говорит, что это его собственный бесценный опыт и годы работы, поисков...
Нет никаких инструкций для "больных", и человек работает с каждым индивидуально.
Вы просите список шастр, список прочитанной им литературы за все 30 лет?

Свиней не пасли, так коров будете пасти...

что за глупые дискредитации на расстоянии, в интернете, не зная человека? 
Я со стороны наблюдаю это как "мужские игры тестостерона".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет никаких инструкций для "больных", и человек работает с каждым индивидуально.
> Вы просите список шастр, список прочитанной им литературы за все 30 лет?
> 
> Свиней не пасли, так коров будете пасти...
> 
> что за глупые дискредитации на расстоянии, в интернете, не зная человека? 
> Я со стороны наблюдаю это как "мужские игры тестостерона".


Ханна, вы оскорбительны к старшим сейчас.
Гаура дас ссылается на Аюрведу, но не может это подтвердить шастрами . В ответ он грубит вайшнавам
.

Если кто-то что-то изобрел, к чему ссылаться на авторитет Вед, вводя людей в заблуждение? Надо так и сказать: это мое изобретение.

----------


## Hanna

Если старшие - вайшнавы, то я всегда смиренна и прошу прощения....

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Человек говорит, что это его собственный бесценный опыт и годы работы, поисков...
> Нет никаких инструкций для "больных", и человек работает с каждым индивидуально.
> Вы просите список шастр, список прочитанной им литературы за все 30 лет?
> 
> Свиней не пасли, так коров будете пасти...
> 
> что за глупые дискредитации на расстоянии, в интернете, не зная человека? 
> Я со стороны наблюдаю это как "мужские игры тестостерона".


спасибо за тестостерон  :smilies:  значит ещё есть пока. 
проблема в том, что преданные очень доверчивы... кстати, как быстро 20 лет увеличились до 30-ти  :smilies: 
практика Аюрведы началась с детского сада? простите, но это уже становится смешно.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> *suśrutasaṁhitā 1.3.48-51, 53*





> Действительно просто цитированием ЧЖУД-ШИ еще никто не вылечивал.


 :swoon:  Я цитировал Сушрута Самхиту.




> А мое лечение помогло многим больным в том числе и преданным.


Скромно :sorry: 




> Судя по форуму, такое впечатление, что я у Вас хлеб забираю.


Ой, что Вы, мне своего хлеба более чем достаточно, это лишь Ваше впечатление. 




> Если вы считаете себя следующим в Аюрведе, почему бы вам не потратить свою энергию на помощь преданным практическими рекомендациями вместо пустой болтовни.


Действительно. Тем более Вы такой приятный собеседник. :heart:  И, кстати, следующим в Аюрведе после кого я считаю себя? Я Вас не понял... :blink: 




> Источник информации – Аюрведические трактаты.


Гаурадаса Самхита? :pandit:

----------


## gauradas

Старшими являются те вайшнавы, которые обладают соответствующими возвышенными качествами. А не кто претендует на почести, такой человек не только не способен постичь шастры, а и вообще к прогрессу в чем-либо. Ложная гордость лишает способности видеть истину. Выхожу из форума чтобы не провоцировать вспышки ложного его «светил» Аюрведы.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

:mmm:

----------


## Aryan

Кто кому приходится старшим - на форуме определить трудно...
Гаура прабху инициирован с 2003года, у него замечательная вайшнавская семья.
Жаль, что обсуждение между аюрведистами не состоялось - я слышал немало благодарностей от преданных Гауре прабху, и мирские люди тоже обращаются к нему, и не только из Украины.Он настроен на служение , по-моему, и на этом форуме тоже.
Чанакья пандит писал, что знания нужно получать из всех источников, а эмпирический опыт- один из трех методов познания. И делиться опытом соглашаются далеко не все.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Тут дело не в старшинстве. Я верю Вам, что Гаура прабху замечательный преданный. Но почему же вместо диалога я получил в ответ от него только грубости? При этом я задал вполне резонные вопросы с позиции Аюрведы. В Аюрведе есть понятие самбхаш, означающее общение между специалистами.
Эмпирический опыт всегда должен идти в унисон с шастрами. Об этом и был вопрос. Было искреннее желание общаться. Что в ответ? Хамская реакция и грубость.

----------


## gauradas

Вот имя одного из вылеченных мной пациентов от эпилепсии – это Лакшми Кантха с Киевской ятры, достоверность моих слов могут подтвердить – его мама Лила Вати и высшие авторитеты Киевского храма, такие как Его Милость Ачьюта Прия прабху, Даморадас прабху, Сварупа Дамодара прабху и другие чистые преданные.
Если я и участвовал в публичных беседах на тему Аюрведы , то расценивал это как Милость Кришны, как шанс проповеди через Аюрведу. Кто был на моем сайте http://gaura.umi.ru , мог прочесть мою биографию: «….  Неоднократно принимал участие телевизионных передачах на тему медицины на телеканалах: ИНТЕР, ТЕТ, НОВЫЙ, 1 НАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЙ, а также мед. рубриках прессы и журнала ЗДОРОВЬЕ.»

Вот ссылка видео, на сьёмки которого меня отвез лично своей машиной Его Милость Ачьюта Прия прабху прямо с Вьсапуджи моего Духовного Учителя Шрилы Ниранджана Свами - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOxMRkKflNk
Также через Аюрведу, я проповедовал студентам во многих высших вузах Киева, распространяя при этом книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Проводил встречи совместно с преданными на местных телеканалах в других городах Украины (тоже есть много видео)
В моем загородном доме в Борисполе(где аэропорт), часто останавливались множество духовных учителей-учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, которые летели на фестиваль через Борисполь, а также множество других возвышенных преданных.
И если я кого-то здесь непреднамеренно обидел, то искренне приношу свои извинения.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Выхожу из форума


Держите слово, будьте мужчиной.

----------


## Aryan

А почему не "Ванчха калпа.."?
Извинения не приняты?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Я и не думал обижаться. 

Тем временем в соседней ветке

----------


## Aryan

> Тем временем в соседней ветке


...начался самбхаш. :good:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Интересно, есть ли хоть один аюрведист, который не подвергался бы нападкам Судама Випры и Говардхандхари?  :smilies:  Интересный феномен. Причем Судама Випра всегда хвалит Говардхандхари, а Говардхандхари всегда хвалит Судама Випру. И оба пытаются всем доказать, что они единственные авторитетные аюрведисты, потому что знают санскрит. И постоянно намекают, что другие, по сути дела - шарлатаны. Честно говоря, не очень всё это красиво выглядит.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Уважаемый Анируддха прабху! Процитируйте, пожалуйста, где я подверг нападкам доктора Гаура прабху! Вы опять всё понимаете извращенно. Я пытался вступить с ним в диалог. Кроме грубости и самовосхваления в ответ ничего не было. Я был открыт к диалогу и писал очень вежливо. Я ни разу его ни в чем не обвинил и не подверг сомнению его квалификацию. Похоже тут нападкам сейчас подвергаемся мы с Говардхандхари прабху. Думаю, что Говардхандхари прабху ответит сам за себя. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, в соседней ветке как Гаура прабху оскорбляет меня. Я продолжаю писать вежливо, в ответ опять грубость. Где я написал, что знаю санскрит? Где я написал, что я единственный специалист? Вы опять как всегда всё себе придумали. Просмотрите, пожалуйста, внимательно диалог.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Уважаемый Анируддха прабху! Процитируйте, пожалуйста, где я подверг нападкам доктора Гаура прабху! Вы опять всё понимаете извращенно. Я пытался вступить с ним в диалог. Кроме грубости и самовосхваления в ответ ничего не было. Я был открыт к диалогу и писал очень вежливо. Я ни разу его ни в чем не обвинил и не подверг сомнению его квалификацию. Похоже тут нападкам сейчас подвергаемся мы с Говардхандхари прабху. Думаю, что Говардхандхари прабху ответит сам за себя. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, в соседней ветке как Гаура прабху оскорбляет меня. Я продолжаю писать вежливо, в ответ опять грубость. Где я написал, что знаю санскрит? Где я написал, что я единственный специалист? Вы опять как всегда всё себе придумали. Просмотрите, пожалуйста, внимательно диалог.


Я лишь говорю, что выглядят все эти публичные разборки не очень красиво. Просто говорю, как это выглядит со стороны. Неужели нельзя в частном порядке вам выяснять, кто более крутой аюрведист?  :smilies:  Да, все всё себе придумывают, а вы как всегда во всем белом.  :smilies:  Может быть стоит что-то поменять в своем подходе, если люди реагируют на вас не так, как вы ожидали? В ваших обращениях к другим докторам, за вежливостью проглядывает неприязнь, на мой взгляд, и желание "вывести на чистую воду". Люди это чувствуют. Поэтому и такая реакция тех, кого вы подвергаете своим допросам. Врачам не интересно с вами "бодаться" и доказывать, что они не верблюды, я уже несколько раз это видел.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Обязательно нужно устраивать состязания аюрведистов?  Может быть, если уж у вас такое сильное желание подискутировать с другими аюрведистами, вам это делать где-то в специально отведенных местах, где другие специалисты смогут как-то оценить ваши диспуты? Для людей непосвященных в аюрведу, эти споры бесполезны, и более того, лишь могут оттолкнуть от аюрведы. Как мы сможем определить, кто более опытный специалист, по тому кто активнеее спорит, и приводит больше цитат? Обычным людям это слабо интересно, им больше интересны результаты лечения, помогло- не помогло.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Процитируйте, пожалуйста, где его обидели.


Если человек почувствовал обиду, значит что-то было обидное для него, значит он так воспринял ваши слова. Нужно это учитывать, даже если вы не хотели его специально обидеть.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Согласен я с Вами, дорогой Анируддха, в этот раз! Как ни странно  :smilies:  даже спорить бесполезно. Правильно Вы сделали, что убрали из соседней ветки пост, в котором Гаура прабху оскорбляет преданных и гуру ИСККОН. Давайте правда прекратим эти странные споры и прекратим выкладывать странные медицинские рекомендации на форуме для преданных. Всех Вам благ!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Согласен я с Вами, дорогой Анируддха, в этот раз! Как ни странно  даже спорить бесполезно. Правильно Вы сделали, что убрали из соседней ветки пост, в котором Гаура прабху оскорбляет преданных и гуру ИСККОН. Давайте правда прекратим эти странные споры и прекратим выкладывать странные медицинские рекомендации на форуме для преданных. Всех Вам благ!


Не буду себе приписывать чужую славу.  :smilies:  Я не убирал тот пост. 

В целом же, да, эти споры вряд ли кому помогут, ведь кому-то и ваши рекомендации могут показаться спорными. Как определить, кто прав, а кто не прав? Нужна система сертификации специалистов, без этого люди рискуют, принимая на веру рекомендации тех или иных людей, которые представляют себя специалистами. Поэтому (если мне память не изменяет) где-то тут было написано, что нет гарантий насчет рекомендаций, которые даются в этом разделе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вообще, на мой взгляд, нужно очень большими буквами написать в заголовке этого раздела, чтобы люди с осторожностью относились к рекомендациям, что даются здесь, и что не стоит заниматься самолечением, а для решения проблем со здоровьем лучше обращаться к сертифицированным специалистам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если человек проповедует философию, называя ее ведической, но при этом не может привести ни одной цитаты из шастр, то честнее ему называть свою проповедь лишь высказыванием своего мнения. Точно так же, если человек заявляет, что является аюрведическим специалистом, но при этом не способен привести ни одной цитаты из аюрведических трактатов, честнее ему было бы называть методы лечения своим собственным изобретением, а не Аюрведой. При этом действенность методов может быть очень высокой. Но это методы лечения самого врача, а не Аюрведы.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Вообще, на мой взгляд, нужно очень большими буквами написать в заголовке этого раздела, чтобы люди с осторожностью относились к рекомендациям, что даются здесь, и что не стоит заниматься самолечением, а для решения проблем со здоровьем лучше обращаться к сертифицированным специалистам.


полностью согласен

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вообще, на мой взгляд, нужно очень большими буквами написать в заголовке этого раздела, чтобы люди с осторожностью относились к рекомендациям, что даются здесь, и что не стоит заниматься самолечением, а для решения проблем со здоровьем лучше обращаться к сертифицированным специалистам.


Я могу написать. Только мне не хватает разума ёмко это все сформулировать.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Помочь?  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Помочь?


Помогите, пожалуйста. Пишите в личные сообщения.

----------


## Ямуна дд

Уважаемый Анируддха прабху, полностью с Вами согласна относительно высказывания о том, что за вежливостью просматривается недоброжелательность в высказываниях якобы спрашивающих. Вообще, для врача, квалификация которого подвергается сомнению, достаточно привести пример живого вылеченного пациента (или пациентов в разных областях). А давать ссылки на источники врачебной информации личностям, во врачебных способностях и доброжелательности которых он не уверен, ему просто запрещено врачебной этикой, во избежание неграмотного использования, которое может привести к нежелательным последствиям. Поскольку форум - это публичное место - даже в диалоге с другим врачом Гаура прабху не должен приводить медицинские ссылки. Более того, настоящий врач понимает, что медицина - это не набор шлок и ссылок, и знание врача базируется не на эрудиции (способности просто запомнить ссылки и шлоки). Медицина подобна математике. из нескольких простых чисел, собранных в формулы, разворачивается безграничное количество вариантов для решения безграничного количества вопросов. И в этом заключается врачебный талант, доступный немногим. И наша удача, когда такой врач нам становится доступен. Спасибо, Гаура прабху.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А давать ссылки на источники врачебной информации личностям, во врачебных способностях и доброжелательности которых он не уверен, ему просто запрещено врачебной этикой, во избежание неграмотного использования, которое может привести к нежелательным последствиям. Поскольку форум - это публичное место - даже в диалоге с другим врачом Гаура прабху не должен приводить медицинские ссылки.


Гауру прабху просят дать ссылки на аюрведические трактаты, которые есть в свободном доступе на многих сайтах. Ссылка на эти источники никак не может привести к неграмотному использованию. Если Гаура прабху их читал и руководствуется ими, ссылку дать просто. Если же не читал или не помнит, придумывается множество аргументов, почему такую ссылку дать нельзя.

----------


## Aryan

Теория и практика должны дополнять друг друга,Судама Випра прабху об этом писал.Плюс к этому должно быть желание делиться теорией и практикой (дарить дары, принимать дары и т.д. в аюрведическом исполнении).
Впрочем, горечи в Аюрведе популярны  :bee:

----------


## Hanna

Ямуна деви, полностью Вас поддерживаю! Врач не обязан давать ссылки на свои врачебные тайны и источники.
Тут Говарадханхари Прабху заметил со своими высшими способностями, что может быть есть источники, которые по невежеству Гаура Прабху мог использовать, и вот эти источники могут быть неточными...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Гауру прабху просят дать ссылки на аюрведические трактаты, которые есть в свободном доступе на многих сайтах. Ссылка на эти источники никак не может привести к неграмотному использованию. Если Гаура прабху их читал и руководствуется ими, ссылку дать просто. Если же не читал или не помнит, придумывается множество аргументов, почему такую ссылку дать нельзя.


Я бы на месте любого врача, к которому начинают "приставать" с допросами, как бы вызывая его на спор (по крайней мере на тонком плане это настроение очень чувствуется),  просто бы проигнорировал спорщиков. Если люди обращаются к врачу и им помогает его лечение, в чем проблема? Он должен обязательно вступать в публичные дебаты, когда все равно эти диспуты и их исход недоступны пониманию неспециалистов? Зачем? Если кто-то одержим желанием прослыть самым крутым аюрведистом, победителем во всех диспутах, это уже его проблема, вряд ли стоит тратить на это время. Больных на всех хватит.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Переход на личности удален

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Я всё же снова попытаюсь донести идею до преданных. Проблема в том, что когда человек, публично называя себя аюрведическим врачом, пишет публичные сообщения содержащие рекомендации для преданных противоречащие традиционным аюрведическим текстам, это вызывает по крайней мере недоумение. Например, он рекомендует при бессонице питта-типа использовать растение под названием Бхрингараджа, говоря что оно обладает седативным и охлаждающим действием и успокаивает питту. Естественно возникает желание спросить об источнике информации, потому как все классические аюрведические фармацевтические справочники (нигханту) говорят обратное. Они говорят, что Бхрингараджа горячий по природе, успокаивает капху и вату и не обладает седативным действием. Что и было показано мной, путём приведения текста этих самых нигханту в соседней ветке. От чьего-то ошибочного мнения свойства и действие растения не поменяются. Но ошибочное применение лекарства может нанести вред пациенту. 

Теория Аюрведы изучается прежде всего через шастры, а не путём чтения популярной литературы или умственных спекуляций.




> śāstra-sahitas tarkaḥ sādhanānāṁ
> 
> Среди способов [достижения знания] лучший — аргумент, основанный на шастре.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Интересно, есть ли хоть один аюрведист, который не подвергался бы нападкам Судама Випры и Говардхандхари?  Интересный феномен. Причем Судама Випра всегда хвалит Говардхандхари, а Говардхандхари всегда хвалит Судама Випру. И оба пытаются всем доказать, что они единственные авторитетные аюрведисты, потому что знают санскрит. И постоянно намекают, что другие, по сути дела - шарлатаны. Честно говоря, не очень всё это красиво выглядит.


Конечно есть, Анируддха прабху и их много. И да, мы двадцать лет дружим, вместе изучаем Аюрведу и общаемся на профессиональные темы с Судама Випрой прабху. Мы даже родились в один день  :friends:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Конечно есть, Анируддха прабху и их много. И да, мы двадцать лет дружим, вместе изучаем Аюрведу и общаемся на профессиональные темы с Судама Випрой прабху. Мы даже родились в один день


Это хорошо. А то у меня создалось впечатление, что вы все время нападете на любого, кто посмеет назвать себя аюрведическим врачом.  :smilies:  Рад, что это не так. 

А публичные обсуждения действий администрации у нас удаляются. На первый раз предупреждения вам делать не буду.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я всё же снова попытаюсь донести идею до преданных. Проблема в том, что когда человек, публично называя себя аюрведическим врачом, пишет публичные сообщения содержащие рекомендации для преданных противоречащие традиционным аюрведическим текстам, это вызывает по крайней мере недоумение. Например, он рекомендует при бессонице питта-типа использовать растение под названием Бхрингараджа, говоря что оно обладает седативным и охлаждающим действием и успокаивает питту. Естественно возникает желание спросить об источнике информации, потому как все классические аюрведические фармацевтические справочники (нигханту) говорят обратное. Они говорят, что Бхрингараджа горячий по природе, успокаивает капху и вату и не обладает седативным действием. Что и было показано мной, путём приведения текста этих самых нигханту в соседней ветке. От чьего-то ошибочного мнения свойства и действие растения не поменяются. Но ошибочное применение лекарства может нанести вред пациенту. 
> 
> Теория Аюрведы изучается прежде всего через шастры, а не путём чтения популярной литературы или умственных спекуляций.


Так-то лучше. Можете же писать, не переходя на личности, и не пытаясь кого-то уколоть. Пишите без ненужных колкостей, и всё будет хорошо.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Спасибо, Анируддха прабху! Я всю жизнь с предупреждениями.  :smilies:  Знаете, такой борец за справедливость, трудно промолчать. Особенно, если затрагивается наука, которой посвятил почти 20 лет своей жизни. 
Просто хочется понять эту тему.
Для примера. Думаю, что преданным, разбирающимся в бхакти-шастрах было бы неприятно, если бы с вьясасаны в храме лектор говорил что-либо противоречащее бхакти-шастрам. И эксперты в области бхакти для защиты послания Шрилы Прабхупады должны обязательно указать лектору на его ошибки.
Вот и непонятно, почему на форуме для преданных так много противников санскрита и шастр. Меня лично вдохновляет на изучение санскрита и шастр Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. И он же вдохновляет на изучение бхакти-шастр. Если мы принимаем послание Шрилы Прабхупады в переводе с санскрита, то почему послание Аюрведических шастр должно выглядеть как-то иначе? Почему высказывается мнение, что медицинскую науку можно практиковать без изучения источников?
Думаю, что мнение экспертов в Аюрведе на форуме не должно быть лишним. 
P.S. Вроде бы никого не уколол.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Предубеждения насчет санскрита и шастр нет. Есть предубеждения насчет нападок. Не очень красиво выглядят нападки. Можно же без нападок, правда?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Без нападок? Можно. Просьбы к специалисту сослаться в качестве аргумента на шастру считаются нападками?  :smilies:  Здравый смысл подсказывает, что нет. Любая наука должна базироваться на шастрах. Т.к. ответов на данную просьбу нет, то мнения специалиста считаются ошибочными. Это здоровое обсуждение, что необходимо для защиты преданных от ошибок как в духовной, так и в материальной науках. 
Но предубеждения против шастр иногда проглядываются  :smilies:  иногда...  нечасто...
А вопросы возникают, т.к. на форуме присутствуют эксперты в разных областях. И в том числе в Аюрведе.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Раджа-нигханту, введение:

nighaṇṭunā vinā vaidyo vidvān vyākaraṇam vinā | 
āyudhaṁ ca vinā yoddhā trayo hāsasya bhājanam || 

Врач без знания нигханту (классических словарей-справочников, описывающих свойства лекарственных средств), учёный без знания грамматики и воин без оружия вызывают смех.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

"Нарада посоветовал ей (змее): «Не кусайся, но не забывай раздувать свой капюшон, делая вид, что ты собираешься кого-то укусить. Тогда твои обидчики разбегутся». Любой преданный, подобно этой змее, очень миролюбив. Он наделен всеми достоинствами и добродетелями. Но мы живем в жестоком мире, и если кто-то нарушает порядок, то преданный хотя бы на время должен проявить гнев, чтобы обуздать негодяев."

Можно понять мастеров аюрведы, обидно, когда ты посвятил пол жизни изучению истинного знания, а кто-то по верхушкам что-то собрал. 
Но разве Гаура дас негодяй? непреданный? он достоин гнева преданного?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Ответ - нет! Как я уже здесь писал, Гаура прабху - замечательный преданный! И слава Кришне, что здесь никто не проявляет гнев.  :smilies:

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> И слава Кришне, что здесь никто не проявляет гнев.


Теперь-то никто  :smilies:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Теперь-то никто


Просим ссылочки на гнев в сторону Гауры прабху.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Просим ссылочки на гнев в сторону Гауры прабху.


Знаете, как в милиции бьют? Аккуратно, чтобы побои снять нельзя было ))))

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Вы этим сейчас занимаетесь?


Сказать по правде, вступив в этот диалог, я тоже занимаюсь тем же самым. Но я хоть признаю это, что является большим плюсом и дает мне шанс на исправление.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Мы этим не занимались. Не надо обобщать. 
Говорите за себя и не делайте пространных намёков. 
В моём сердце нет ни гнева, ни обиды и я не использовал милицейских методов.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Я высылаю Вам то самое сообщение Гауры прабху в личку. Можете рассказать о своих впечатлениях здесь.


Как разрывается порочный круг "око за око"? Только милостью и состраданием того, кто знает больше, кто разумнее. 
Вы претендуете на большее знание и разум, но продолжаете в недостойном вас стиле. Поэтому у читающих возникает ощущение лжи. Гаура дас хоть и знает меньше, но выглядит естественно в данном случае, потому что не претендует на пьедестал. 
Мы читаем и автоматически подсознательно чувствуем, что где-то в ваших словах или поведении чувствуется нестыковка с истиной.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Мы этим не занимались. Не надо обобщать. 
> Говорите за себя и не делайте пространных намёков. 
> В моём сердце нет ни гнева, ни обиды и я не использовал милицейских методов.


Если вы этого не признаете, кому от этого хуже?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Око за око? Претензии на пьедестал? И т.д. и т.п.  :good: 

Ваши фантазии не относятся ко мне и признавать того, чего не было и нет я не имею внутреннего права.

 :buket:

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Око за око? Претензии на пьедестал? И т.д. и т.п. 
> 
> Ваши фантазии не относятся ко мне и признавать того, чего не было и нет я не имею внутреннего права.


Ну и правильно. 
Вам тоже ромашки  :buket:

----------


## Aryan



----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Уважаемые знатоки Аюрведы, пожалуйста, придерживайтесь правил Форума и не переходите на личности. Учитесь уважать друг друга, несмотря на разную обусловленность. Модераторы уже устали удалять ваши перепалки в архив. Ругаться вредно для здоровья. Конфликты выводят из равновестия вата-дошу, а пораженная вата-доша выводит из равновесия более инертные доши. И так начинаются проблемы. Вы же знаете это лучше меня. Аюрведа призывает нас к гармоничной и благостной жизни. Демонстрируйте свою благость здесь практически. Это очень повысит ваш авторитет.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Уважаемые знатоки Аюрведы, пожалуйста, придерживайтесь правил Форума и не переходите на личности. Учитесь уважать друг друга, несмотря на разную обусловленность. Модераторы уже устали удалять ваши перепалки в архив. Ругаться вредно для здоровья. Конфликты выводят из равновестия вата-дошу, а пораженная вата-доша выводит из равновесия более инертные доши. И так начинаются проблемы. Вы же знаете это лучше меня. Аюрведа призывает нас к гармоничной и благостной жизни. Демонстрируйте свою благость здесь практически. Это очень повысит ваш авторитет.


присоединяюсь

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

и я присоединяюсь  :friends:

----------


## Сергейua

Сейчас мне 36 лет. В мед. центр хронотерапии «Резонанс» я впервые пришел в 2000 году. Тогда мне было чуть больше 20 лет и вся моя жизнь была очень тяжелая, беспросветная от отчаяния и физической боли. Слово «черная» очень подходит к тому состоянию, которое я испытывал тогда,  когда заболел эпилепсией. Эпилепсия по-другому называется еще «черная».
Заболел я где-то лет в 11-12. У меня 3 раза были травмы головы и я в те годы  переболел очень сильным гриппом. Но, что причина болезни – врачи не сказали. Лечился по месту жительства в районе и областной Днепропетровской психбольнице.   Несмотря на лечение припадки у меня год от года становились все чаще и тяжелее. Их появление я чувствовал не всегда – предчувствие  приступа с годами (по мере нарастания их тяжести) начало исчезать. Для меня это было страшно.  К 2000 году у меня ежемесячно было по 14-15 припадков! А по-другому если посчитать, то припадки были через день, очень редко несколько раз в день – тяжелые, с потерей сознания, прикусом языка, меня выгибало  на правую сторону и т.д., я падал и на горящую плиту, а однажды и под автомобиль. Если бы не люди вокруг, то уже и не жил бы.   Я еще не успевал прийти в себя от того приступа, который был вчера, как накатывался следующий. На тот момент времени я принимал 6 табл. фенлепсина и 1,5 карбомезепина.  Самочувствие не расскажешь, жизнь не позавидуешь!
            В «Резонансе» меня не хотели поначалу даже брать на лечение, но вышел директор, узнал, что я издалека и приступы частые и очень тяжелые – взяли. Месяцев через 9-10 приступы прекратились совсем, т.е. не было ни одного! А вот на протяжении этих 10 месяцев я принимал и таблетки, которые мне назначили в обл. психбольнице.  У них в Центре такой принцип - не снижать таблеток до тех пор, пока не исчезнут все без исключения приступы. И только затем рекомендуется очень медленное снижение таблеточного, противосудорожного лечения.  Чтобы не сорвать лечение, которое назначается в «Резонанс», т.к. к этим противосудорожным таблеткам возникает очень сильное привыкание.  Я снижаю дозы противосудорожных лекарств вот уже 15 лет,  хотя Николай Андреевич рекомендует мне это делать быстрее. Но я очень страшусь повторения тех страшных состояний, которые  так тяжело меня мучили  14-15 лет тому назад и потому снижаю таблетки очень медленно. За эти 15 лет у меня  не было ни одного  приступа, а дозы противоэпилептических лекарств снизил до 1 табл. фенлепсина, карбомезепин отменили еще 2 года тому назад.  Людям желаю веры и быть настойчивым. И все получится.

----------

